# you're a rat not a dog!!



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Lola thinks she is a dog. I caught her wagging her tail tonight after she chased my two dogs from the room LOL. She is goofy


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

Awww! Haha


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

Lol! Mine do that with the cats! They are very supervised we usually kick them out when they are out,but when they are in the room boy do they wag that tail! Lol


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw, my rat Soda wags his tail, so does Storm.  

I don't know if our three babies do or not.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Glad to know my rat isn't the only confused rodent on the block. Gimp acts quite embrassed over her sisters antics when it comes to behaving like a K-9


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Don't even joke about rats behaving like dogs. When we adopted Amelia she came from a multi pet household and she actually growled like a dog. She was new to our household and frightened and she only did it for the first day we had her, but it was truly bazaar. As to tail wagging, my girls don't make a habit of it. Tails are for balance and balast.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Rat Daddy said:


> Don't even joke about rats behaving like dogs. When we adopted Amelia she came from a multi pet household and she actually growled like a dog. She was new to our household and frightened and she only did it for the first day we had her, but it was truly bazaar. As to tail wagging, my girls don't make a habit of it. Tails are for balance and balast.


Lola hasn't growled yet but I swear I think she is trying to learn to bark LOL. She wags her tail non stop at us when she is out of the cage and with her pals the dogs. It is like she trying to fit in with the dog pack or something LOL


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Amelia was neglected by her humans but left in a house with lots of other animals... basically a personal zoo. No doubt she picked up the growling and a few other strange noises she made from the other animals she was with. I don't know if she knew what growling meant, but it was really freaky.

After six hours into new rat immersion socialization for Amelia, with my daughter and shoulder rat participating... yes I do new rat introductions at the same time as I do socialization and I do it before my new rat ever sees her new cage... my daughter fell asleep on the floor. Amelia stood up on her hind legs on my sleeping daughters head and growled while her black eyes flashed stop light red.... I so wish I had video taped it. I could have filmed a whole horror movie around that scene! 

No doubt rats learn about tail wagging from dogs, if my Amelia could learn to growl I'm sure tail wagging is easy to mimic.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Poor Ameila. May be easy to mimic but still funny to watch


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

It's actually a demonstration of dominance so I've read. My oldest female, now passed. would flap her ears and wag her tail when she was aroused and chase my other female around until she could mount, where she proceeded to "do the Deed" male style. It was awkward. I caged them seperately after that. lol


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Tail wagging is actually 1 of 3 things

1. in females, a sign of being in heat (that's why her ears were wiggling and she was mounting your other female, she was in heat, completely normal)

2. Frustrated. Soda mainly wags his tail when Storm head butts him and keeps him from chewing on stuff.

3. Happy. Some rats wag their tails when they are happy. Storm wags his tail when he's just chilling under my chair and being petted. He also boggles while doing this.

Though not all rats wag their tails.


----------



## RomyRose (Dec 1, 2012)

My rat Pandora curls her tail upwards when she walks, her tail points in the direction she is walking - she has extremely good balance! Haha. Quite bizarre, but I have seen her wag her tail also.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

My Sugar was lounging with me, she does this periodically, and I was stroking her face and she had a big rattie smile with closed eyes and just wiggled her tail. I'd stop and she'd stop then I'd pet her again and she'd wiggle it more. I wonder what it means? I think she was just happy.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I caught my girl doing it today. She really likes this beach bag I keep their spare fleece in. Maybe an old smell on it but whenever I open the door of her cage to let her free range she ends up inside that bag burrowing through the spare fleece. I caught her on video today wagging her tail while standing on her favorite bag. lmao I hope she wasn't aroused!


----------

